# For 1dx owners



## sanj (Nov 27, 2014)

What would you require in the next 1dx replacement body to make you upgrade? I can't think of much.
I will not upgrade if only:
1. It added 2 fps speed.
2. 4 mp.
3. Slightly larger spread of AF points.
4. 1/4 stop ISO improvement.
5. 4k (But that is because I actually use the 1dc)

I am so content with it that I would need something really special to want to upgrade. You?


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd have to see something called a 1DsIV


----------



## Eldar (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a fairly short wish list. If nothing else changed, I want a significant jump in resolution (>40MP) and a significant jump in DR. Besides that, the only must have for me is improved manual focus, so full support for an S-type precision focusing screen to improve manual focus, alternatively if they could provide the variable diffusion focusing screen we read about a couple of months back, I would start smiling. 

Canon is in general fairly good at all the rest, so I don´t believe there would be any real turn-ons or -offs. 

I would actually prefer if a 5D-IV (or 3D) came first, with the above included. Then I would just keep the 1DX for action and wildlife.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 27, 2014)

Upgrading the 1DX is not on my plan for the next 5 years no matter what they invent. It can do what I need it to do.
However, there are features that I want it to have but don't justify another $6000. Money should go to lenses.
I want these features to be on the 5D IV instead. That includes dual pixel, 4K, better live view functionality, better ISO in low light.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 28, 2014)

I am very happy with my 1DX, but I would like too see changes in the menu navigation system and (perhaps) a quicker way of switching between AF points. Additionally I find the positioning of the AF on button on the vertical (portrait) grip a little fiddly. A higher capacity battery or reduced power usage would be nice but not important. Cheaper batteries would be nice though!
I don't need higher fps, mine is set to 10 H and 6 L = plenty. I most certainly, DO NOT want more MP - what on earth would I use them for? + they would degrade high ISO performance. The best large print I have yet seen was 77 x 30 inches (domestic door) and that was shot on a 6MP camera!
It would take a lot to make me upgrade, but I am keeping an open mind, as I thought I wouldn't want to upgrade my 1D4 - but I am very happy that I did!
We will just have to wait and see??????????


----------



## Northstar (Nov 28, 2014)

sanj said:


> What would you require in the next 1dx replacement body to make you upgrade? I can't think of much.
> I will not upgrade if only:
> 1. It added 2 fps speed.
> 2. 4 mp.
> ...



1. 2fps...no
2. 4 mp...no
3. Larger AF point spread...no
4. 1/4 stop ISO improvement...no
5. 4k...hell no.

But...if it had 2fps, 4mp, 1/2 stop ISO improvement and continuous AF tracking in video.....Then YES!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2014)

For me, a MUST have improvement is 1stop better in high ISO with 18 -20MP. Additional AF cross points and other features are just bonus.

Anything higher than 30MP, I'm out. I don't care about 4k, GPS, WiFi, video etc....I do hope Canon would release a high MP body for landscape and studio shooters. They can call it 3D, 5D4 or whatever, anything except 1DX II.

I agree with most, current 1DX is so DAM good A-Z.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 28, 2014)

I would really, really like USB 3.1 but if Canon cannot do that, then at the very least USB 3.0.

A few teaks to the Menu system would be nice, even faster FPS, more AF points, heated grip for when its cold, chilled grip for when its hot.... (alright forget the last two!).

I definitely would not mind 4K, better video AF, and I also would not mind more MPs.

I am not that technically inclined and because of that it is hard to see how Canon could improve the 1D X, so I will just let Canon surprise me. I am sure it is going to be great whatever it is.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 28, 2014)

It will be interesting to see just how Canon approach this particular upgrade.

My view (worth +/- 2 cents) is that Canon won't do much to the 1Dx in upgrade, it will likely be the standard minor improvements, extra couple of MP sensor, a few more AF points, and extra 2fps, hopefully better WiFi, the stuff we have come to expect from Canon, minor upgrades to a proven system & won't take away from the rest of the line up, safe stuff, boring stuff, and none of that would be bad from my own perspective, The current 1Dx for wildlife is about as good as most will need, but a little extra is always appreciated.

My bigger hope is that Canon will in 2015 do something to compete in the higher MP sensors Market that we are seeing being brought to fruition by the likes of, Pentax 645z, Hasselblad, Phase One, Sony etc etc. This at present i see as Canon's achilles heel, they have either misread the Market requirement for this type of Sensor/Body, or they have continued to believe their own Marketing voice, which seems to be "we produce the best sensors".

So, hoping for 2 Bodies, upgraded 1Dx as per the Canon norm, plus a High MP body as per the Canon non norm, sweet.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Guys.
Knowing what you all know about the 1DX, and looking into your crystal balls, would you buy one now? I have a 5D3, and have been waiting to see what would be next for the 1DX. I am interested in the low light performance, the better focusing and iq. I think the mps for both the 5D3 and 1DX are fine for me. 

It is just that I am seeing dramatic price drops and am wondering if it may be time to pull the trigger. I have the usual trepidation about buying and next month something new and far superior comes out ( though not that likely with Canon, as had been noted).

Thanks to all of you sage 1DX ers.

sek


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 28, 2014)

I have very deliberately not bought a 1DX because it is not a significant upgrade for me, I do realise it is a much more capable camera than my 1Ds MkIII's, but from a low iso image point of view it is not any better.

I do want a 1DX MkII, by then I will need new cameras, but for me I want/need >20MP <30MP, and improved low iso image quality. Everything else is fine as it is for my uses, indeed I will very much enjoy many of the features I am currently missing, but I need low iso IQ.


----------



## sanj (Nov 28, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Guys.
> Knowing what you all know about the 1DX, and looking into your crystal balls, would you buy one now? I have a 5D3, and have been waiting to see what would be next for the 1DX. I am interested in the low light performance, the better focusing and iq. I think the mps for both the 5D3 and 1DX are fine for me.
> 
> It is just that I am seeing dramatic price drops and am wondering if it may be time to pull the trigger. I have the usual trepidation about buying and next month something new and far superior comes out ( though not that likely with Canon, as had been noted).
> ...



Short answer: YES.
Long answer: YES YES YES YES. NOW NOW NOW. Do it.


----------



## sanj (Nov 28, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> For me, a MUST have improvement is 1stop better in high ISO with 18 -20MP. Additional AF cross points and other features are just bonus.
> 
> Anything higher than 30MP, I'm out. I don't care about 4k, GPS, WiFi, video etc....I do hope Canon would release a high MP body for landscape and studio shooters. They can call it 3D, 5D4 or whatever, anything except 1DX II.
> 
> I agree with most, current 1DX is so DAM good A-Z.



1 stop better high ISO, based on recent history, will take at least 2 more generations.


----------



## Canon_Shooter (Nov 28, 2014)

WIRELESS NETWORK and BROWSER IN CAMERA, TAKE A PICTURE AND UPLOAD ASAP


----------



## Fantec (Nov 28, 2014)

sanj said:


> What would you require in the next 1dx replacement body to make you upgrade?



What I miss the most is the continuous silent shooting mode of the 5D3. I would not need it often but, on some occasions, I would have loved it.

As far as I am concerned, I am much more interested in ISO performances & DR than in resolution.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 28, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Guys.
> Knowing what you all know about the 1DX, and looking into your crystal balls, would you buy one now? I have a 5D3, and have been waiting to see what would be next for the 1DX. I am interested in the low light performance, the better focusing and iq. I think the mps for both the 5D3 and 1DX are fine for me.
> 
> It is just that I am seeing dramatic price drops and am wondering if it may be time to pull the trigger. I have the usual trepidation about buying and next month something new and far superior comes out ( though not that likely with Canon, as had been noted).
> ...



If you have the funds and the desire/need to buy one now, why not?

I recall seeing prices for the 1DX at ~$4799 and *if* there is a replacement 1DXII or 1DsIV in the works, I wouldn't be surprised if the price would be $4799 x 2. Some of the older 1D bodies were released with prices right around $8k USD, adjusted for inflation, they would be higher today.

With electronic stuff, something "new and better" is always around the corner. 

There are many subtle improvements from 5D3 to 1DX.


The only reasons not to do it are: 

You do not use a grip on the 5D3 or are not interested in 1D form factor

Magic Lantern (no go on 1DX)

You consider 1D bodies to be "too heavy"

You need truly silent shutter (no go on 1DX)


----------



## tron (Nov 28, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> For me, a MUST have improvement is 1stop better in high ISO with 18 -20MP. Additional AF cross points and other features are just bonus.
> 
> Anything higher than 30MP, I'm out. I don't care about 4k, GPS, WiFi, video etc....I do hope Canon would release a high MP body for landscape and studio shooters. They can call it 3D, 5D4 or whatever, anything except 1DX II.
> 
> I agree with most, current 1DX is so DAM good A-Z.


And anything except 5D4 too 
High and low ISO improvements are the only things that are necessary for 5D4 (and maybe the latest AF system). I too hope that Canon will not increase the MPixels and make a new body for this.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 29, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Guys.
> Knowing what you all know about the 1DX, and looking into your crystal balls, would you buy one now? I have a 5D3, and have been waiting to see what would be next for the 1DX. I am interested in the low light performance, the better focusing and iq. I think the mps for both the 5D3 and 1DX are fine for me.
> 
> It is just that I am seeing dramatic price drops and am wondering if it may be time to pull the trigger. I have the usual trepidation about buying and next month something new and far superior comes out ( though not that likely with Canon, as had been noted).
> ...



Hi Scott, the 1Dx is about as good as it gets right now, and for the next few years will still be an amazingly good Camera Body. I rarely use my 5DMK 3's anymore except for Underwater photography, even then I still find I reach for the 1DMK IV & 1Ds MK III most of the time.

The price right now is quite exceptional when considering what we paid at release for the 1Dx, I think currently theres really only the D4s that gives the 1Dx any sort of real competition, and your likely not to go down the Nikon path at this stage.

The 1Dx compared to the 5DMK III is not a fair comparison, the 5D is a very good Body, shares a lot of the positives of the 1Dx, but for wildlife, sport, any sort of Imaging that requires ruggedness & weather proofing, the 1Dx is the King.

My only complaint right now regards the 1Dx is it's weight, but this is just something you accept if you want all the other positives that go with this Camera.

Even considering there may well be a 1Dx II in 2015, it likely won't be until December 2015, it will likely be an incremental increase in line with Canon's method of upgrades, not a lot for a few dollars more than the original 1Dx price at launch.

If the current 1Dx has most of what you like right now, with the current price, I'de say there's no time like the present to purchase, the only other reason to hang on would be the even lower prices current 1Dx owners will get for their Bodies once they go to the 1Dx II & try to sell into a 2nd hand Market where the new 1Dx costs half what they originally paid for it. I paid 8k for my two 1Dx Bodies, currently they sell new for 5k, 2nd hand you would be pushing to sell for more than 3.5k ?? Close to what the 5DMK III cost new.

Clearly Cameras, like Cars, Boats & bad women are not an investment likely to reap any future positive returns.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 29, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Guys.
> Knowing what you all know about the 1DX, and looking into your crystal balls, would you buy one now? I have a 5D3, and have been waiting to see what would be next for the 1DX. I am interested in the low light performance, the better focusing and iq. I think the mps for both the 5D3 and 1DX are fine for me.
> 
> It is just that I am seeing dramatic price drops and am wondering if it may be time to pull the trigger. I have the usual trepidation about buying and next month something new and far superior comes out ( though not that likely with Canon, as had been noted).
> ...



Scott....if you need speed, then don't hesitate and go get yourself a 1dx. If you don't need speed, then stick with your 5d3.


----------

